# Official Charlotte Bobcats @ Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Saturday 7 pm

WGN America

Stats to be added Saturday morning due to the Bobcats @ Atlanta game Friday.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

We should use this game to build our confidence. Lets win big. Welcome back Tyson, but we are happy with Noah.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

We can go up 4 - 2 early in the season if we win this one. Denver, Toronto, Philly, and Sac are up next. We can get 2 - 3 of those games as well.

Realistically, we could finish our first ten games at 6 - 4 or 7 - 3. It would be great if we win 7 of our first ten games. It would be our best start in some years.

Gooooooooooooooo Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest going in to the game. 


.409%, .234% in threes, .709% fts. 44.8 rebounds, 18.6 assists, 6.8 steals, 6.6 blocks, 12.6 turnovers, 87.6 pts a game

Give up .455%, .316% in threes, .716% fts, 43.8 rebounds, 92.8 pts a game. 

Luol Deng 17.2
Derrick Rose 12.2
John Salmons 11.2
Brad Miller 10.4

Brad Miller leads the team in FG pct. with .462%. 
John Salmons is shooting the worse. I wont count JJ because he has played just one game, .296%

Kirk Hinrich is shooting just .188% in threes. 

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 10 a game, followed very closely by Luol Deng with 9.8 a game. 

D. Rose is averaging 6 assists a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Just glancing the stats of the Bobcats before their game tonight, they are averaging just 79.8 points a game and shooting 36% and .179% in threes. 

They give up just 87.5 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

With TT being out, looks like JJ will get playing time now. 

We could also see Deng at pf once in a while.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> With TT being out, looks like JJ will get playing time now.
> 
> We could also see Deng at pf once in a while.


Maybe we'll get more of Noah and Miller out on the court at the same time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats beat Atlanta by 20. Chandler had 10 and 10, 4 blocks.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Would be interesting to see Noah vs. Chandler.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats are now 3-2

84.4 pts a game and allow 86.6

.384% and .284% in threes. 
Allow .427% and .318% in threes 

48.2 rebounds and allow 38.8. 

Their opponents are getting 9 blocks a game against them

Ronald Murray 15 (1 game)
Gerald Wallace 14.8
Raja Bell 13.5 (2 games)
D.J. Augustin 11.8
Raymond Felton 11.4
Boris Diaw 10.8

Gerald Wallace leads the team in rebounding with 14.80 a game. 

The bobcats are committing 18.4 turnovers a game. Gerald Wallace is comitting 3.4 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Almost time for the game

They are hinting that JJ may get some burn now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace
Diaw
Chandler
Felton
Bell


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons steals then bounced it off of his foot oob


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

O c'mon Salmons


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats 35 seconds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have two turnovers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell scores


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bobcats start off on a 6-0 run


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

strong drive by Wallace for two. 6-0 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 0-2 with two turnovers and zero rebounds. 

Bobcats are 3-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, gets fouled

fta Bulls first point at 9:15 Hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits jumper after a bobcat turnover


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fouls Bell


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw with the reverse layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the short jumper,noah tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace hits the jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons nails a catch and shoot 3 ball. Nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the 3!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

And 1 for Salmons. Might get 6 straight points if he makes the ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Salmons on the break for two and the foul! 

FTA good Bulls lead 12-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw hits the 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Now Noah with the and 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the short jumper and is fouled!

FTA good

Chandler has two fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw hits another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper, a foul called on the rebound attempt

Ball out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses, Deng misses the tip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell steals and is fouled by Gibson on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats lead 21-15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller rumbles for the layup attempt but gets fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to Gibson for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3:14 21-18 Bobcats

.400%, Bobcats .533%, .667% in threes!

Bobcats 8 rebounds to the Bulls 4

Charlotte has 4 turnovers, the Bulls 3. 

B. Diaw 10, J. Salmons


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

N. Mohammed walks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hard drive by Salmons, gets fouled

FTA hits both 21-20 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace drives the baseline for the dunk!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good work Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Radmanovic for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich missed the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses the jumper at the buzzer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one. 28-26 Bobcats

.429%, Bobcats .524%, .750%

J. Salmons 14 B. Diaw 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons had 14 points in the first quarter! 

Charlotte wont continue to shoot like this, Bulls down just 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is fouled by Ajinca


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

James Johnson in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ siting! 

Pargo in the game as well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pargo misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah with then tip!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33-31 Bobcats

.393% .500% in threes Bobcats .542%, and 667% in threes

J. Salmons 14
B. Diaw 12


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pargo is horrible


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damnit Pargo!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bobcats killing us on the boards

Radmanovic for 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah's tipping everything in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the floater noah with the tip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to Rose, ball gets knocked out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose pumped fakes, gets fouled

fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw hits the jumper, man! They cant miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

42-34 Bobcats

.375% and .500% in threes. Bobcats .531%, 714% in threes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the long jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luolz hits the mid range.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Radmanovic for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons missed the reverse Noah rebounds and banks it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper!

45-40 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice play for Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Derrick with the drive for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Loooonnnnggggg 3 by Felton


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, scores, and is fouled

fta misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell fouls Deng

fta hits both 50-46 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Noah, bad call!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Graham with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two 53-46


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the turn around!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah hits a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the long jumper! He has 13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah tried to thread the needle, ball stolen


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses. off of Gibson out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Felton lobs to chandler for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58-50 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose steals, hits salmons on the break for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:56 60-58 Bobcats

Bulls .460% .400% in threes

Bobcats .480% and .471% in threes

J. Salmons 18, B. Diaw 14, J. Noah 13, D. Rose 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell hits the three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls turn the ball over Miller bad pass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Felton with the floater, tyson tips it in and is fouled

fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons in and out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Wallace fouls deng!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for two and is fouled. FTA is good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah rebounds, leads the break hits Salmons for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:41 

J. Salmons 21

Bobcats three point shot is killing us 10-20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In transition, Kirk hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich drove on Chandler, Chandler fouls him

FTA splits the pair 70-69 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the left handed hook from the baseline! Bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, misses the lay up, Noah tips it in!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of three 73-70 Bulls!

Bulls .492% .500% in threes 

Bobcats .422% and .455% in threes

J. Salmons 23, J. Noah 17, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah the all star!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the jumper noah tips it in! Chandler cant box him out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the jumper noah tips it in! Chandler cant box him out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Augustin drove chandler tips it in but it was on the rim!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luolz pokes in a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits from 19


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Miller to Noah for the dunk! Behind the back pass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the long jumper!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah gotta be a backup for the all star game


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Luol Luol Luol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:25 83-77 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:52 83-80 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw hits over Noah


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons got his shot on tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diaw is fouled on the drive. Deng with the foul

fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper 88-83 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Felton with the drive an scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Noah for the lay up


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The Bulls might hit 100 points for the 1st time this season


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper! 92-85 2.39 left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are shooting 51% and 44% in threes. 

Salmons has 26, Noah 21 and 15 rebounds

Deng with 9 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng now has 10 rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls turn it over and it cost them two points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the close shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah gets fouled on the rebound! 

FTA misses both fts 92-87 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thank you Raymond Felton


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with rebound #11 and is fouled by Chandler

FTA missed both!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

We really suck at late game ft's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We should have put this game away. Missed 4 straight fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons called for the foul!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

.30 left bulls ahead 92-88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Rose.

FTA for Chandler hits both of them


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Jesus, since when can Chandler make 2 consecutive ft's?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21 seconds left 92-90 Bulls


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

My link just died after Chandler hit the clutch free throws to make it a 2 point game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is fouled quickly 

FTA splits the pair 

Larry Brown calls their last time out 19 seconds left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> My link just died after Chandler hit the clutch free throws to make it a 2 point game.


Read my last post


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

We'll win but we don't deserve to

As good as our 2nd chance points have been we've had NUMEROUS opportunities to put a 2nd rate team like this away

And its not just the missed free throws. Its the turnovers and not making makeable shots when we've had the right looks

Sloppy


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

That should about do it. 4-2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Murray misses two 3's! Bobcats scramble, ball goes out to the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Joakim had a great game but Lu seemed to struggle against their front line which is also long and agile . The also had a bunch of 2nd half points and I would have liked for us to stay consistent in protecting the defensive boards better.

Our guys have to make the looks they are getting 

Salmons seemes to be coming around but Kirk is still too cold for my liking and you get something from Pargo about 1 in 10 games

Too many careless turnovers ( cough Derrick Rose cough ) 

Scrappy win and one we probably got lucky on 

We don't execute down the stretch when we have a team on the rack and contenders will smoke us


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> We'll win but we don't deserve to
> 
> As good as our 2nd chance points have been we've had NUMEROUS opportunities to put a 2nd rate team like this away
> 
> ...


Didn't like the missed free throws.

We missed Tyrus. Taj wasn't a factor, but nice to see Salmons coming on. We'll start hitting on more cylinders, soon enough. Derrick is still not right.

Oh, right! Awesome night from Joakim! That's my secret for Bulls' success this year!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Good game Bulls. Multiple championships are on the Horizon. Jaokim Noah did it twice in the Ncaa, he's going to do thrice that many in the NBA. Chicago, the team the new decade.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Salmons seemes to be coming around but Kirk is still too cold for my liking and you get something from Pargo about 1 in 10 games
> 
> Too many careless turnovers ( cough Derrick Rose cough )


Can't agree more with this. Our backcourt has been worrying. It's far far far from what I expect them to be. Rose and Hinrich in particular.

Rose has been making a lot of bad decisions with his passing. IMO, based on watching some of the games, they are mostly caused by either Rose trying to be unselfish like trying to make the unnecessary extra pass when he can finish it himself (yes, I know he can, I've seen him do more crazy stuff) or he can't figure out how to free himself or pass out of double team pressure (solving this problem will depend on Rose ability to connect with the team and vice-versa). What is weird, the team tend to leave Rose by himself too much when he had the ball in his hands expecting him to create something; but on the other hand, Rose didn't seem like he's looking to do that when he has the ball. Because he looked very indecisive with the ball in his hands.

I have to say Hinrich has been the most disappointing of all our guards. Especially offensively. I'm worried that his best days are truly over. His getting minutes and many open looks yet he's been struggling to take advantage of them. Ironically he's known as a solid shooter coming into the league. Defense is good, but not all-nba defense level. He's definitely the most overpaid players in the Bulls lineup right now. He has to be that sixth-man guy who can put up at least 14 pts a game. If his play remain at this level within the next month, I think we should really consider of replacing him with a younger guard who can play that role.

Our backcourt is really thin with Rose, Salmons, Hinrich and Pargo. With the level our backcourt is playing right now, Hinrich and Pargo is not enough. Hopefully this game is really the turning point for Salmons.



SausageKingofChicago said:


> Scrappy win and one we probably got lucky on
> 
> We don't execute down the stretch when we have a team on the rack and contenders will smoke us


Yes, we've been lucky to be up 4-2. But, I think we have to give credits to our frontcourt players too who's been playing all out, particularly Noah who's been our team's best player so far. I want to give Deng credit too for making up his lack of ball skill, quickness and athleticism with toughness (and of course his recovering mid-range shot).

We're not going to win much if we continue to play at this level while teams will continue to step up their play as the season progress. But the good thing is the wins, regardless how ugly they are, will keep our players' confidence going. And that should be an increased boost for our players in their effort to regain their A game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

There were alot of bad, ugly things the Bulls did in this game, but I think it speaks volumes that we have won several games with things not working 100%:

- Derrick just sucks right now; that will only continue for so long...

- How often do you miss 5 FTs in a row?

- 21 TOs is more than you'd expect, even for this team

Despite this, we still won...so what happens when things actually click? IMO, we'll be in damn good shape. 

My whole 43 win prediction this year was predicated on Rose being great, but we're looking mighty capable with Rose being sub-par. Rose at 100% and playing well, that could put us in great position.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*BULLS WIN!!!*






:headbang:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

As frustrating as these close wins have been, I find them VERY promising. I've been impressed with Joakim, Brad, and Luol since the season started. Adding in the steady if unspectacular play of Taj, and some impressive moments from Tyrus, we've been able to weather VERY sub-par play by our guards. Tonight we saw a nice game from Salmons, hopefully a turn-around game for him. Derrick and Kirk are playing all-out, but just seem to be missing shots and making some bad decisions with the ball. I actually have confidence, though, that our guard-play will improve.

Also, JJ is VERY unready for NBA play except in a blowout, and I never want to see Pargo again!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wynn said:


> As frustrating as these close wins have been, I find them VERY promising. I've been impressed with Joakim, Brad, and Luol since the season started. Adding in the steady if unspectacular play of Taj, and some impressive moments from Tyrus, we've been able to weather VERY sub-par play by our guards. Tonight we saw a nice game from Salmons, hopefully a turn-around game for him. Derrick and Kirk are playing all-out, but just seem to be missing shots and making some bad decisions with the ball. I actually have confidence, though, that our guard-play will improve.
> 
> Also, JJ is VERY unready for NBA play except in a blowout, and I never want to see Pargo again!


Noah has been so much fun to watch. He's seems to be doing something positive every position.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> As frustrating as these close wins have been, I find them VERY promising. I've been impressed with Joakim, Brad, and Luol since the season started. Adding in the steady if unspectacular play of Taj, and some impressive moments from Tyrus, we've been able to weather VERY sub-par play by our guards. Tonight we saw a nice game from Salmons, hopefully a turn-around game for him. Derrick and Kirk are playing all-out, but just seem to be missing shots and making some bad decisions with the ball. I actually have confidence, though, that our guard-play will improve.
> 
> Also, JJ is VERY unready for NBA play except in a blowout, and I never want to see Pargo again!


I concur!


----------

